# Do you have a favorite drive?



## rkunsaw (Jul 22, 2013)

My favorite road is highway 89 between Prescott and Congress in Arizona. Beautiful scenery but the driver doesn't get much chance to look at it. Very steep and crooked.

I also like highway 23 (the pig trail) north from Ozark, Arkansas. A paved road but it's like driving through the woods.

What are some of your favorite roads to travel?nthego:


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 22, 2013)

Once in a lifetime drive for me, most favorite ever, was the 52 miles of twisted roadway in the rainforest of Maui ..the 'Road to Hana' in Hawaii.  It was like being in a fairy tale.  Looking up at the tall, thick greenery and waterfalls was unreal.  Had to stop often to take it all in.

On the mainland here, favorite is any coastal waterway drive .... A1A Byway in Florida is beautiful along the Atlantic. 
 Highway 1 in California is gorgeous scenery up the coast,  and oh! those Redwoods.

In Arizona ... everything is scenic, like one big postcard!  Is 89 on the way to Vegas?  If so, I remember thinking of flying saucers landing in the night along there.


----------



## That Guy (Jul 22, 2013)

Highway One along Big Sur.


----------



## Phantom (Jul 22, 2013)

My favourite drive is drive D where I can view my movies 

I love my computer
All my friends live in it


----------



## rkunsaw (Jul 24, 2013)

Driving through the western states on interstate 40 I like to stop at several places where some of route 66 still exists. Oklahoma,Texas,New Mexico, and Arizona all have shops and museums with a route 66 theme in several places along the way.


----------



## That Guy (Jul 24, 2013)

Phantom said:


> My favourite drive is drive D where I can view my movies



Darn.  Wish I'd thought of that.  Excellent.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 24, 2013)

Boo's Mom said:


> Once in a lifetime drive for me, most favorite ever, was the 52 miles of twisted roadway in the rainforest of Maui ..the 'Road to Hana' in Hawaii.  It was like being in a fairy tale.  Looking up at the tall, thick greenery and waterfalls was unreal.  Had to stop often to take it all in.



Ooooh, you reminded me of heaven!  We vacationed a couple of times in Hawaii, and I absolutely love it there.  We spent weeks there, rented cars, and really got the feel of this lovely place.  We've been to Oahu, Kauai, Molokai, and of course, Maui...Maui No Ka Oi...Maui is the Best. 

We drove the road to Hana and stopped at a little store to buy a small rotisserie chicken...the tastiest in the world!  We watched some Hana cats in some area, and a cock farm.  Wonderful memories of those days.  Maybe we'll make another trip there while we're still able to.

Loved the kalua pig also, served at luaus and some small diners...so tender and sooooo good!  We explored white and black sand beaches, and we were the only ones there, awesome!  We walked through some forested areas, and it was an incredible experience.  Thanks for the reminder Boo'sMom! 

Slideshow of road to Hana...http://gohawaii.about.com/od/mauiphotos/ig/Road-to-Hana-and-Beyond-Photos/hana_and_beyond_001.htm


----------



## Diwundrin (Jul 24, 2013)

The road down to the coast from the Atherton Tablelands is spectacular.
Also the coast road through Stanwell Park, south of Sydney, haven't done it since they built that new bit over the water though.
Bridgman Road from Singleton to Lake StClare was always a favourite run for me, lovely changes of scenery, changing from pastures to scrub to cliffs and views of the lake around every corner.  Lethal road for the unwary though, better looked at as a passenger than driver. 

The Pacific Highway, the northern end anyway,  always liked the part through Woodburn for some reason, reminded me on N.Qld with all the cane plantations maybe.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 25, 2013)

In 1958 drove from California to New York State on Route 66. I don't remember where we got off at the end but it went most of the way. I was fresh out of Army and the wife, new baby and a puppy all piled in and away we went.

I had purchased a 1950 Chevy Woody station wagon  and but for one flat tire it brought us home. What an adventure. Many stories connected to this trip. Some good, some funny and some not so good.

in Florida I have some old postcards we bought on the way. One we got in Texas shows a giant snake saying "In Texas, the snakes are so big they can't find a pit to hiss in."


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 25, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Highway One along Big Sur.



Ditto


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 25, 2013)

Agree with A1A in Florida, all the way to Key West. That's always been my Rt. 66 since they pretty much destroyed THAT before I got to see it.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jul 25, 2013)

I've been on parts of A1A around Saint Augustine. I like the area. We spent a few days at a bed & Breakfast in Saint Augustine two years ago.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 25, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> I've been on parts of A1A around Saint Augustine. I like the area. We spent a few days at a bed & Breakfast in Saint Augustine two years ago.



That is (was?) a beautiful town - loads of history (it's the oldest continuously-occupied European town in the U.S.), those neat little carriage rides, the nightlife ...  there's a beautiful old bridge, the Bridge of Lions, connecting the mainland with Anastasia Island ...


----------



## Archer (Aug 1, 2013)

One of my favourites is the drive up to our (Sporting Car Club) Hill Climb track in the Barossa Valley...about 170ks return trip but some neat driver's roads...It's better when I go by myself as Lorraine gets a bit car sick...while I don't speed, I like to get mobile and drive to the speed limits and give the S15 a bit of workout


----------



## Bee (Aug 2, 2013)

I reckon my best drive is when I am on my way home from wherever I have been too.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Aug 2, 2013)

We occasionally decide - spur of the moment - to take an hour's drive up the Brisbane Valley to the small town of Kilcoy and _Chantilly Blue_ restaurant ... never disappointed with the drive *or the food*.


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 2, 2013)

_My favourite is the Great Ocean Road in Victoria, it's a beautiful drive_ 



http://www.visitgreatoceanroad.org.au/


----------

